# Schwinn Model C ?? Any idea what this ?



## BF2485 (Jun 16, 2022)

Not sure what this unit is ... Model C? .. i do NOT have a serial number..


----------



## dasberger (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks like at some point...  may still be under all that paint. Fenders look correct


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 16, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Looks like at some point...  may still be under all that paint. Fenders look correct



Thanks!!


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 17, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Looks like at some point...  may still be under all that paint. Fenders look correct



Any idea what this old turd could be worth ?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 17, 2022)

200 tops quick cash
Collector might pay 500


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 17, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 200 tops quick cash
> Collector might pay 500



I was gonna put it on marketplace for $250-300


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 17, 2022)

Locate the serial number on bottom of crank (underneath section of frame that pedals go through) . But don't scrap or sand paint, use a lighter touch and post the serial number. Lets determine year (37-39?) .


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 17, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Locate the serial number on bottom of crank (underneath section of frame that pedals go through) . But don't scrap or sand paint, use a lighter touch and post the serial number. Lets determine year (37-39?) .



i am picking it up tonight around 5:15, but i wont be back home til after 8. I will post when i figure it out


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 17, 2022)

I had no choice but to sand through the MANY layers of paint ... W03753...1937??


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 18, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> I had no choice but to sand through the MANY layers of paint ... W03753...1937??
> 
> View attachment 1647941
> 
> View attachment 1647942



Nope. You did good. You sanded with a "light" touch. Most certainly a 1937 C model in my book. By the way the 37 in serial is just coincidence. But is late 36 early 37.


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 18, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Nope. You did good. You sanded with a "light" touch. Most certainly a 1937 C model in my book. By the way the 37 in serial is just coincidence. But is late 36 early 37.



yes, i thought it was funny that 37 was in the serial number too


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 18, 2022)

I would lose the basket, wrong chain guard and kids seat. If your selling the bike, it will present much better (my opinion). Early C in that condition gotta be worth every penny of $500 like SJ mentioned. I wouldn't take less then $400. Of course depends on your area economy. Prewar Schwinns are pretty hot.


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 18, 2022)

I have a guy who wants it for $250, it is in ROUGH shape , should I wait for more $$  ?? Basket was 1st thing i took off when I got it home lastnight!!


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 18, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> I would lose the basket, wrong chain guard and kids seat. If your selling the bike, it will present much better (my opinion). Early C in that condition gotta be worth every penny of $500 like SJ mentioned. I wouldn't take less then $400. Of course depends on your area economy. Prewar Schwinns are pretty hot.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 18, 2022)

So I’ve got a C model as well… what year is it based on serial. 1936?


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 18, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> So I’ve got a C model as well… what year is it based on serial. 1936?
> 
> View attachment 1648268


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 18, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> So I’ve got a C model as well… what year is it based on serial. 1936?
> 
> View attachment 1648268



Pic of whole bike ??


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 18, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> Pic of whole bike ??



Looks like also a 37


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 18, 2022)

Here’s the paint scheme if it helps.
I have this and a 1936 crankset. That’s the “whole bike” as I have it lol.


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 18, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Here’s the paint scheme if it helps.
> 
> View attachment 1648277



mine is red house paint LOL , looks like a 37 according to the chart online for your serial #


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 18, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> I have a guy who wants it for $250, it is in ROUGH shape , should I wait for more $$  ?? Basket was 1st thing i took off when I got it home lastnight!!



If you feel comfortable with $250, then sell it. If it's someone who really wants it and is  going to spend a little time and money and passion to bring it back , that's great. The time to strip the old paint and grease, clean etc, takes man hours. Tires, correct parts etc. takes a couple bucks. Someone will eventually be excited to do this. If that's not you, pass the bike on and enjoy the fact you helped save a piece of America !


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 18, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> If you feel comfortable with $250, then sell it. If it's someone who really wants it and is  going to spend a little time and money and passion to bring it back , that's great. The time to strip the old paint and grease, clean etc, takes man hours. Tires, correct parts etc. takes a couple bucks. Someone will eventually be excited to do this. If that's not you, pass the bike on and enjoy the fact you helped save a piece of America !



Thats what I am trying to do ,I  knew I would be selling it !


----------

